
IRS Tax Calendar for Businesses and Self-Employed - mooreds
https://www.irs.gov/businesses/small-businesses-self-employed/irs-tax-calendar-for-businesses-and-self-employed
======
CodeSheikh
Is it just the FF or the text is all janky?

~~~
jaden
It looks okay in FF 66.0.5 on Windows 7

------
zrail
Is this new?

~~~
howard941
The format and customizations are new. For ex, here's the 2012 version
[https://www.irs.com/articles/2012-tax-
calendar](https://www.irs.com/articles/2012-tax-calendar)

------
mixmastamyk
I need to do this for the first time this year, any tips on how to streamline
it?

~~~
kxyvr
Take the time to add all of the important deadlines to your personal calendar.
The days shift slightly year by year, so a repeating reminder didn't work for
me. The last prepaid tax payment for 2019 is due on January 15, 2020 and any
1099 to contractors are due at the end of the month, so don't forget those as
well. There's a couple of miscellaneous dates around there as well, so it
really depends on the business. For me, I refresh the calendar once a year
when I file my federal return and mark all dates until the return the
following year.

Also, get an account with EFTPS
([https://www.eftps.gov/eftps/](https://www.eftps.gov/eftps/)), which makes it
easier to make payments. They have to snail mail you a pin code, so register
sooner rather than later to account for the delay.

~~~
charliepark
This is really good advice.

Also, if you'll be sending out 1099s to contractors (and a 1096 to the IRS),
put a link to [https://www.irs.gov/businesses/online-ordering-for-
informati...](https://www.irs.gov/businesses/online-ordering-for-information-
returns-and-employer-returns) in your calendar/reminder for January 2nd, so
you can order the printed forms by mail, fill them out, and get them out to
your employees by January 31st. (Move the reminder to December if you might
need a bit more time.)

